# priming problem zetor 5340 diesel



## docrigo (Nov 20, 2011)

I replaced the priming (hand) pump. The replacement is a different style than the original, made by Bosch. It seems to pump less fuel with a push than the old one. I have to pump it 100-150 times whereas the old one when working properly was 20-40 times. Does this seem right? I cleaned the fuel feed lines and dropped tgmhe tank and cleaned it out (bug bodies). It was running fine a few weeks ago. I am away and a friend was going to use it to plow the snow for us but couldn't get it to prime. 

Appreciate any suggestions. I see there are some pumps now like tge old one so I am contemplating getting one of those.

Thanks.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you install an inline electric fuel pump? I have one installed on my Belarus and it works great. I have it hooked up to a toggle switch for when I need it. Question, if your tractor was running fine after you did the clean-out, why is it needing to be primed? Is it leaking air into the system and letting the fuel run back to the tank? A one way check valve may help. Bye


----------



## docrigo (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for tge suggestion. I'll see if that will work with my system.

It does have a check valve and I had it apart - it seems to be working fine.


----------



## docrigo (Nov 20, 2011)

Ordered an inline pump so I will update the post after I try it.


----------



## docrigo (Nov 20, 2011)

*Update*

Sorry to readers, I forgot to update this post. I acquired the inline pump and installed it with a switch as suggested and this works great. Not sure why the primer pump would not pull the fuel up properly but I am not messing with it now that it is working. Cost was only about $35 and a hour to install it. Easy fix for all the frustration it was causing before.

Thanks again.


----------

